# The 2015 Relieved Navy Commanders Thread



## BloodStripe (Jan 21, 2015)

And so it has started...

http://www.stripes.com/news/navy/guantánamo-base-commander-relieved-of-duty-1.325019


----------



## racing_kitty (Jan 21, 2015)

Surprised it took this far into the new year to walk one off the plank.  I do have to say, though, this one's a real doozie.  Talk about setting the bar.


----------



## Grunt (Jan 21, 2015)

The saddest part of all of this is that there are enough commanders relieved of duty each year that we can actually have threads like this with a constant supply of candidates.

Sad really....


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 21, 2015)

I find it so very sad to see Commander after Commander get relieved for these reasons. Which Commander is the real role model for sailors in the ranks? One Commander after another is "reassigned" for "lack of confidence". Seems to me that it"s the Commander's ego driven confidence that is what fails time after time. Perhaps they should stop showing "Down Periscope" at Commander's calls. I do have to say, that an affair with murder being the suspicion here, that this one wins the prize.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 22, 2015)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I find it so very sad to see Commander after Commander get relieved for these reasons. Which Commander is the real role model for sailors in the ranks? One Commander after another is "reassigned" for "lack of confidence". Seems to me that it"s the Commander's ego driven confidence that is what fails time after time. Perhaps they should stop showing "Down Periscope" at Commander's calls. I do have to say, that an affair with murder being the suspicion here, that this one wins the prize.


Hopefully Gibbs, Abby, and McGee can figure out who offed the poor husband.
I sat Gibbs and company because the GTMO NCIS Crew haven't impressed me in the past.


----------



## AWP (Jan 22, 2015)

Maybe this is the Navy's way of guaranteeing promotions, kind of like the Guard. There you need someone to die or retire for a promotion. Here the Navy can guarantee an extra 20+ O-5's a year. They are scamming the system!


----------



## BloodStripe (Jan 22, 2015)

http://www.navytimes.com/story/military/2015/01/22/msc-navy-kocak-aground-japan/22153285/

This just in. He hasn't been relieved yet, but it's coming.


----------



## CDG (Jan 22, 2015)

You know, this was funny at first.  The whole "Relieved Naval Commanders In The Year Of Our Lord XXXX" was witty and everyone laughed.  Then the list kept growing, and growing.  Now, it's in yet another year and there are legitimately enough commanders being relieved to warrant these threads.    I keep thinking the tide will stem somewhat, but not a chance apparently.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 22, 2015)

CDG said:


> You know, this was funny at first.  The whole "Relieved Naval Commanders In The Year Of Our Lord XXXX" was witty and everyone laughed.  Then the list kept growing, and growing.  Now, it's in yet another year and there are legitimately enough commanders being relieved to warrant these threads.    I keep thinking the tide will stem somewhat, but not a chance apparently.


Not gonna happen.  Commanders get/got relieved all the time; we just hear about it more often.
IIRC 30% of any command group will get relieved (with another 20-30% getting damning OER's).
Nepotism occurs in the stars.


----------



## AWP (Jan 23, 2015)

CDG said:


> I keep thinking the *tide* will stem somewhat, but not a chance apparently.


 
I guess you could say the Navy is awash in bad commanders. Too many men and women are selected who find themselves in over their heads and perhaps if their promotions were on a slow boat to China  they would be less likely to go down like the Titanic. It seems many have a "Damn the torpedoes, full speed ahead attitude instead of asking who could be their wingman. For those listed in this thread that is all water under the bridge, but sadly they will just retire instead of being forced to sink or swim.


----------



## CDG (Jan 26, 2015)

Explosive Ordnance Disposal Mobile Unit 12 Command Master Chief has been fired for a fraternization incident. 

http://www.navytimes.com/story/mili...master-chief-removed-fraternization/22234661/


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 26, 2015)

CDG said:


> Explosive Ordnance Disposal Mobile Unit 12 Command Master Chief has been fired for a fraternization incident.
> 
> http://www.navytimes.com/story/mili...master-chief-removed-fraternization/22234661/


Hope he has 20 in, or hits 20+ with this enlistment.


----------



## RetPara (Jan 26, 2015)

A couple of years ago there was an article about this issue.   Naval Officers used to have mentors as they progressed.  The number of naval officers was also smaller with, with more shipboard time.


----------



## AWP (Jan 26, 2015)

Hilarious. In Afghanistan commanders are risk adverse and will take zero chances. In the Navy, commanders take more risks than a hooker at the Kennedy compound.

Besides, you go after those with between 10 and 20 years of service. They have something to lose.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jan 26, 2015)

I'd be curious to see the correlation, if any, that exists between OCS vs Academy,  and graduation ranking (meaning what was the first assignment for each fired commander when they were an Ensign or LT Junior Grade. Are the same traits present as a young officer that led to them being relieved later on? Or did they pick them up later on from bad leadership.  I think for many, the leadership they are around as junior members of the military help shape them later on, for better or for worse. Ideally those who adapt the best qualities and learn from the mistakes of the bad will have the best chance of long term success,not only in uniform but also once it's hung up in the closet.


----------



## Wench (Feb 12, 2015)

Censured and retirement packets dropped....http://www.cnn.com/2015/02/11/politics/three-admirals-censured-navy-corruption-case/index.html


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 12, 2015)

Wench said:


> Censured and retirement packets dropped....http://www.cnn.com/2015/02/11/politics/three-admirals-censured-navy-corruption-case/index.html


Not enough, they should all lose at least one star.


----------



## Wench (Feb 12, 2015)

The Navy is setting a blistering pace for 2015!


----------



## BloodStripe (Mar 25, 2015)

That Fat Leonard case (See three Admirals censored) is having a major impact on my job. There is going to be a lot more regulations going in place to prevent that from happening again.


----------



## BloodStripe (Mar 25, 2015)

http://www.navytimes.com/story/mili...co-fired-for-unprofessional-conduct/24666455/

The commanding officer of U.S. Naval Hospital Rota, Spain, was fired Monday for "unprofessional behavior," Navy Medicine East said.
Rear. Adm. Terry Moulton, head of Navy Medicine East, fired Capt. Michial Warrington "due to a loss of confidence in his judgment and ability to command after a substantiated investigation of unprofessional behavior."


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 7, 2015)

http://theduffel.co/1GgnQyr

Good ole Duffle.


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 7, 2015)

http://wtkr.com/2015/03/30/commanding-officer-of-usns-comfort-relieved-of-duty/


----------



## BloodStripe (May 1, 2015)

http://www.navytimes.com/story/military/2015/04/30/navy-cruiser-lake-erie-goat-san-diego/26568241/

How many ISIS commanders have been relieved?


----------



## ThunderHorse (May 3, 2015)

Rah Va Mil right there


----------

